# mepis Help



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK guys, (Greg, mostly), now you can give me some REAL help, if you can.

I made a Mepis 8.0.06 CD. (SimplyMEPIS-CD_8.0.10-rel_32.iso) And I'm actually running of it live right now on my Inspiron 531.

It will NOT boot on my Dimension 4100. It is a Pentium III 933 MHz. 256 RAM. It is loaded now with Win 2K. NTFS file system. 

Just to make sure the CD was OK, it tried on this and it booted fine. (AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-core).

AND the CD drive is second on the boot sequence. (floppy first, hard drive third) . I've tested it with an XP bootable disk. 

I've also tried Smart BootManager from a floppy, but got get message NTLDR missing. 

BTW, the Ubuntu loaded just fine on that machine. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

can't help you but who still has a pent III??? that's dinosaur in the computer world


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROFLMAO !!!

Yes it is!

heck, I got even older ones ! 



Sorry state of affairs when a P-III is being considered a boat anchor. eh?

Sheeeeet man, there's more capacity and power in that than ten WWII era battleships or what it took to land on the moon. 

Yup, we B spoiled


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I remember when my dad brought home an early pc back in 87. It was 60mhz (not gigahertz, mega not 1000000 - 1000). We formatted a 3.5 floppy the night we opened it. It took fourteen hours.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Um are you trying to boot it off the CD or did you install it and it won't boot. I am a bit confused here...?? ok I guess it's the CD that will boot up on one machine and not the other one. I've got a P3 laptop here yet, let me see if I can get that ISO to boot on that ok. If I've read wrong what you're having problems with, let me know.

Also A P3 933 ought to still be plenty useable. I get old "stuff" all the time and throw nix on it for the grandkids to play around with. Lots of both games and learning stuff on there for them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You read correctly.

I was trying to boot the Dimension P-3 from the Mepis CD and it will NOT boot. But this Inpiron AMD 64 X2 WILL boot. (The Mepis CD is 32 bit)

AND an XP bootable disk WILL boot on that Dimension

I tried the Mepis CD on an even wimpier P-3 (Optiplex GX1 x/ 600 MHz) and it did boot, but the display was really screwy.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I'm trying to get my old dell c600 laptop to charge up here apparently while sitting the power jack went bad.....GRRRRR anyway let me see what I can do, I suspect it's something with the "cheat codes" when the CD loades but I will need to try it here on one of my p3's....The cheat codes are the settings you can manipulate at boot up time. the same thing might get it going on your optiplex too.....


Bill can you define "not boot up"?? And maybe read thru this and see if it's anything like you're having??

http://mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=16638&highlight=cheat+codes


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nothing on that forum describes what happened, but thank-you.

NOW, in the meantime, I was able to load Smart Boot Manager onto a floppy and "booted" to it. I told it to boot to the CD-ROM, but it said "disk error" 

CRAP.

Then just for grins I tried to boot the Mepis 8.0.10 CD again. It actually attempted but hung on "Loading stage 2". (Before it had skipped booting to CD and went right to the Primary IDE). 

So I shut down and tried booting a ver 8.0.08. It got as far as GUI, but then it hung.

So I tried ver 7.0 and it booted completely. 

Go figure. 

Hopefully I can figure it out from here.......without making a two hour call to my brother.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I honestly don't know the difference in the boot sequence between 7 and 8.....I haven't tried 8 yet (switched distros).....Should be no problem in Running 7 though, that's what I had here. If your bro is running Mepis, make the call......some of what I read in the forums though, mentioned that 8 didn't like some of the older hardware. Good Luck Arch, welcome to the linux world..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Greg,

Not sure if he's running Mepis or just straight Debian - he tends to shy away from GUI. And he gets WAY too technical for me. Remember, he's a guy who beat a computer in Tic-Tac-Toe at Boston's Museum of Science back in about 1957. 

Anyway, the 8.0.08 just loaded from the CD. I'm going with that for my tests.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Dorks. :nerd:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Dorks. :nerd:


:notworthy: :thumbup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

:yes::thumbsup::thumbup:


ProWallGuy said:


> Dorks. :nerd:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pro,

Do you think it's coincidence that in our user names, Greg and I have "d" 
"c" & "h" in common?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I didn't notice that, but you seem to have a "d", "o", "r", & "k" in common.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I didn't notice that, but you seem to have a "d", "o", "r", & "k" in common.


and don't forget "d", "w", "e", "e", & "b" :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

A little "n", "e", "r" & "d" fits too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> A little "n", "e", "r" & "d" fits too.


yup !


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

daArch said:


> yup !


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yep, I would too.


----------

